# Wear it, Ohio!



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

In an effort to better educate the state's recreational boaters about the importance of wearing life jackets, the ODNR Division of Watercraft today announced its "Wear It, Ohio!" campaign.

More...


----------

